# Breeches: Beyond Confused Now!



## cirrutopia (Jul 30, 2012)

*First, the pronunciation.* Does "breeches" rhyme with "beaches" or does it rhyme with "witches"? I've heard both.

*Second, the differences between breeches and jodhpurs.* I went to go try some breeches on today (clearly labeled breeches) and I was surprised at how long they were. What distinguishes breeches from jodhpurs? Length? The under-the-boot strap some jodhpurs have? Something else?

*Third, how do they get worn.* We may all put our pants on one leg at a time, but according to this thread that I found via google, there seems to be quite a bit of variety in how people wear their breeches. How long should they be? Do socks go over or under? The OP in that thread points out that all the pics on websites/catalogs that sell breeches have the models in tall boots, so it's difficult to judge. How do you guys get dressed? What's normal?


I'm hoping to buy myself a pair of breeches and half chaps asap... but I want to make sure I go in asking for the right thing and have some idea of how it should fit.

Help, anyone?


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I really have no clue about jodhpurs, but for breeches, I like them to be at the bottom of my ankle and almost to my waist. Although, mine are a bit short because if I got them any longer, they'd be too big. If I'm just wearing half chaps, I'll wear regular ankle socks but for showing and clinics, with my boots, I wear longer socks and tuck my breeches into them. I also have a nice tan colour for shows/clinics whereas I have black ones and a darker tan colour for everyday use.

I say breeches just as it looks, so yes, it'd rhyme with beaches.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Jodhpurs are generally used when you have a short riding boot. The pant leg should go to the top of your foot, and have the elastic strap that goes under the sole of the boot. Due to their design, socks are to be worn _under_ the pants legs next to your skin.

Breeches have velcro around the bottom, and shouldn't reach past the end of your calf. They're meant to be worn with tall boots. If you're wearing tall boots, the socks are generally put on over the breeches. Once the boots are on, you won't see the socks. If you're wearing them with short boots and half chaps, then put the socks on they way you would with jods.

Whichever way you pronounce breeches is correct. I believe the 'britches' pronunciation is primarily British.


----------



## cirrutopia (Jul 30, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Jodhpurs are generally used when you have a short riding boot. The pant leg should go to the top of your foot, and have the elastic strap that goes under the sole of the boot. Due to their design, socks are to be worn _under_ the pants legs next to your skin.
> 
> Breeches have velcro around the bottom, and shouldn't reach past the end of your calf. They're meant to be worn with tall boots. If you're wearing tall boots, the socks are generally put on over the breeches. Once the boots are on, you won't see the socks.
> 
> ...


The plan is to wear half chaps with my paddock boots. Are breeches acceptable for this?


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Jodhpurs are generally used when you have a short riding boot. The pant leg should go to the top of your foot, and have the elastic strap that goes under the sole of the boot. Due to their design, socks are to be worn _under_ the pants legs next to your skin.
> 
> Breeches have velcro around the bottom, and shouldn't reach past the end of your calf. They're meant to be worn with tall boots. If you're wearing tall boots, the socks are generally put on over the breeches. Once the boots are on, you won't see the socks.
> 
> ...


I must be wearing mine completely wrong.. although that's how everyone around here wears them.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Jophurs I believe are flared at the hips and breeches are snug fitting. I pronounce it like "reaches" with a B in the front. I would never put my socks over top the breeches as most have a Velcro fastener at the ankle, irritating! Go into any store that sells English apparel, they will fit you up just fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

cirrutopia said:


> The plan is to wear half chaps with my paddock boots. Are breeches acceptable for this?


Depends on your riding. 

Hacking, trail riding, and practice are all acceptable times to wear short boots and half chaps with breeches. If you're going to be showing or hunting though, you'll need tall boots.

No wares, jods aren't flared at the hips any longer. The only real difference is that they have an actual cuff with the elastic strap, as opposed to the velcro around the bottom of the breech leg.

I have both jods and breeches. I much prefer the jods.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Jodhpurs I usually have seen have a bottom cuff (fold)and a strap or worn with one, and leather straps around the calf. Breeches I've tried usually come to my ankles, or mid calf, wear boot socks to make it easier to pull off my boots, but a lot of people wear them for looks. Socks go over your breeches, unless ankle socks than they don't even reach your breeches. I can't pronounce breeches most days so say whatever is easiest to you.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've never seen jods with a leather strap around the calf. The only people who wear gaiters are the short stirrup crowd. :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Are gaiters the same as half chaps? I thought they were?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No ma'am, gaiters are leather straps that go around the calves. Only youngsters are allowed to wear gaiters.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ahhhh, always thought those were called "garters", DOH!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I've always heard it pronounced so that it rhymes with "beaches". 

Personally, my breeches usually end at the top of my ankle. I wear short socks which usually end up going under them a little. Then I put my paddock boots on and put the velcro over them. Then I put my half chaps on.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Here in the south we call them britches! Just don't forget the "r"!!! Lol


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I say britches. 

My jods don't have the straps or elastic under them, as it annoys me. I use clips like these to wear them with paddock (short) boots. 










The difference between jods and breeches is the length. You can't wear breeches with paddock boots unless you are willing to expose some leg or wear chaps. 

I pulled my jods out of the laundry basket to show you the difference, so excuse how dirty they are. 

Here's my jods. (ankle length) 










And my breeches. (calf length)










For both I wear my socks under them, next to my skin. And actually for both I wear half chaps, although I don't need to with the jods.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Socks OVER your breeches (rhymes with "beaches") and some talcom powder help you get your boots ON, lol.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Well this just confirms how ridiculously short I am. 

All my breeches not only come to the bottom of my ankle, there's some fabric "leftover" still! I don't show any skin whatsoever when I wear them with paddock boots.

I wear only breeches, my trainer requires me to be in tall boots when I have lessons and this way all my riding pants are compatible with that. I put my socks over as they are slick and it's easier to get my boots on.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My breeches go all way down to the ankle. Never tried jods, but I don't need a strap anyway (I wear tall boots)..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Delfina said:


> Well this just confirms how ridiculously short I am.
> 
> All my breeches not only come to the bottom of my ankle, there's some fabric "leftover" still! I don't show any skin whatsoever when I wear them with paddock boots.


Oh, mine too. I'm only 5'1" (and shrinking), and even the regular length breeches are far too long. :wink:

Just saying they're _supposed_ to only come to mid calf.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't they come in varying lengths? I tend to wear the long length, I am not especially tall but my legs are much of my height.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've only ever seen them in regular and long, Alex. Petite would be awesome for us short gals, but I don't think they make 'em.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I've only ever seen them in regular and long, Alex. Petite would be awesome for us short gals, but I don't think they make 'em.


Ah I see. I've never had a reason to look for petite ones and so just assumed they were available as the long ones are.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Oh, mine too. I'm only 5'1" (and shrinking), and even the regular length breeches are far too long. :wink:
> 
> Just saying they're _supposed_ to only come to mid calf.


I actually prefer to have them long. Short ones feels awkward.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Ahhhh, always thought those were called "garters", DOH!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm with you on this one. To me, gaiters are half chaps (though I generally only hear this term in a non-equestrian context like snow gaiters), garters are calf straps.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, if that's the difference between breeches & jods, I have both. Many pairs. I could prolly open up my own store. My fav at the moment are the neon pink ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

OP just go into a store & try on a bunch and see what you like, then post a pic and we will critique the fit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

waresbear said:


> My fav at the moment are the neon pink ones.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pic please.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

This is kinda wierd 

I always wear my breeches all the way down to my ankle. More times than not, I'm wearing them with just paddock boots. Socks under, more comfy. I'm in USA, and don't know if it's diff. for Brits, but pretty much every American, and every one I know, wears their Breeches down to their ankles.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

xJumperx how tall are you? 
Unless you are shorter and they are just too long for you, then you are likely wearing jods not breeches.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Old english pronounces them breeks. A church is a keark - old scottish. The breeching on a harness is britchin'.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Pic please.


Okay, there ya go! Guess these are breeches as they reach the ankle.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

If I showed up in those my trainer would probably have a heart attack and die on the spot!

She had a fit when I had a *gasp* PURPLE saddle pad at a lesson and it was a dark royal purple!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Okay, there ya go! Guess these are breeches as they reach the ankle.


Oh sh1t they are pink! 

And no they would be jods as they reach the ankle. Breeches reach the calf.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

So if we are tall, they are breeches.
If we are short, they are jodhpurs?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope, I think I am a little more than average height. Normal breeches are calf length on me, normal jods just short of ankle length, so I wear a long. 

Jods = ankle length
Breeches = calf length.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Delfina said:


> If I showed up in those my trainer would probably have a heart attack and die on the spot!
> 
> She had a fit when I had a *gasp* PURPLE saddle pad at a lesson and it was a dark royal purple!


Hehe, I think my coach would too. These pinkies are for riding at home only, oh and on the trail, bright colors, better seen by others, right?


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I don't own a set of breaches (breech not britch) yet lol. I wear 'schooling tights' because I am afraid of spending the money on breaches that don't properly fit my non existent butt and stick legs. But my schooling tights are just that, thick tights made of sweat wicking material with the suede knee pads. I wear them over my long nylon socks in my tall boots. And they are between calf and ankle length, so I am not sure what they qualify as. They stay in place even when I am walking around in them without my tall boots, because of the stretchy material, so they never ride up. They feel like really comfy pajamas. They are not ideal for showing, but for barn work, lessons, and schooling (even trail riding) they are great. I wear mine several times a week and they haven't torn up on me yet. I have them in dark grey and tan. They're awesome in the winter too, to layer under jeans.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

So I'm 5'8" with just under a 34" inseam and my breeches reach my ankle. Are those still breeches? I just bought them and they said schooling breeches right on the label. I think I would prefer them mid-calf but everything goes to my ankle. All the jods in the store have a flared leg. Or well the ones labeled jods.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Guess I've never owned a pair of breeches in my life then, only jods, if the only difference is length.


----------

